# BACK ON THE IVF WAGON :)



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi all  I am  currently in the process of egg sharing this will be my second  attempt at it  last one being back in 2005 so many moons ago  I have a son  who is  14 nearly 15 now  and  after 2 ectopics found myself needing IVF, I am  having my second appointment  on the 8th Feb once the bloods are back should start trying to match me  anyways just thought I would say hello xx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi kezza...that's good news 

I'm very new to all this and am waiting to start the ball rolling to egg share. I have a son who is 12, trying for 10 yrs, no further pregnancies.

Little bit nervous in case there's a reason I can't donate!

X


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Dilly dolly 

Carly think I have just responded to your post on  egg share board but good luck has said  on  the other thread I am  based in Manchester my self x


----------

